# Good Jumping Spider 'Starter Kit'?



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm hoping to pick up a jumping spider at the South-East Arachnid Show on the 25th. I'm a beginner and so will need to prepare a habitat for the spider in advance. I was hoping someone could tell me if any of these starter kits would be suitable for one of the 'large' jumping species, such as Hyllus Diardi or Hyllus Giganteus - I'm not sure exactly what I'll find at the show.

NEW STYLE Komodo Spider Invert Starter Kit Ideal for Tarantulas Snails Scorpion! | eBay
Exotic Pets Praying Mantis Starter Kit - Complete Invert Starter Kit
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/adult-tarantula-starter-p-531.html#prettyPhoto
Komodo Spider or Scorpion Starter Kit | Swell Reptiles

I'm already aware that giving a jumping spider a pool of water is a big no-no, and to mist the sides of the tank instead. But do jumpers even require a heating mat? And would it be the right temperature? There seems to be a lot of conflicting information on this.


----------



## Galiea (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there, my only advice on the linked set ups is to keep your money. You can make your own enclosure out of a tall plastic box, the type you can pick up from the pound shop. 

If you are looking for more of a "display" enclosure then have a look at The Spider Shop for tall display tanks. Height is far more important than ground space, and you should provide cork bark and plants for the spider to climb onto. 

For substrate, use coco fibre brick. Any pets at home or reptile shop will sell this. You won't need a heat mat either unless your house is freezing, the same applies to the thermometer and hygrometer, they are unnecessary. 

Spray the enclosure 1-2 times a week and the spider will look after itself. Feed small roaches (Like Turkistan roaches) or flies.


----------



## CuriousCreatures (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for the advice.  Though it's come rather too late as I bought the spider and all her accessories over 2 months ago. I went with the Komodo kit in the end, which is excellent quality and included the coco fibre you mentioned.

However, having got to know the behaviour of this jumping spider I agree with you that a tall display terrarium would have been better. Fluff as she is known has made herself at home now so I won't uproot her from her current dwelling, but when the time comes to get another jumper I will get a tall tank for him/her.

In the current climate I'm actually having to mist the terrarium at least 2 times a day to maintain the 80% humidity that Polyped (who I bought the spider from) recommended to me for this particular species. Once or twice a week isn't nearly enough it seems. I am currently using the heat pad that came with the starter kit as my house is indeed freezing, though hopefully once summer finally arrives I can pack it away.

This particular jumper has zero interest in flies - currently I'm feeding her mini-mealworms and she just loves 'em. But I like your suggestion of the roaches, I'll see if I can get some of those when the mealies run out.


----------

